# ONLINE ORDER



## Safety1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I am in desperate need of sound advice, please? I ordered a firearm that was shipped on 11/29/2021 and delivered and signed for on 12/02/2021. I was not hearing anything from the FFL person so I sent him a message 2 days after it had been delivered inquiring if he had received it. He told me that he had not received it because he was out of town and would pick it up on 12/5. I have yet to hear anything from him. What concerns me though, is that in his message, he said that he didn't receive it and the tracking information shows (his name) that it had been delivered and signed for. I mean, I don't want to jump to conclusions, but I feel that something isn't right and I don't know where to begin. Can anyone advise me where I need to begin to try and resolve this issue, please?
Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Start with the dealer you ordered from. Inform them that the gun has not been delivered- let them deal with FedEx or whoever- and the receiving FFL.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd immediately call the FFL and advise them that according to your records the firearm was delivered. Pick it up from where? Is this the first time using this FFL? I'd likewise call the seller and advise them. Until you take possession technically the sale has not concluded. Very rarely an FFL does anything fishy regarding a transfer, probably some confusion, or it was signed for by an employee, etc.......


----------



## Safety1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Safety1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am in desperate need of sound advice, please? I ordered a firearm that was shipped on 11/29/2021 and delivered and signed for on 12/02/2021. I was not hearing anything from the FFL person so I sent him a message 2 days after it had been delivered inquiring if he had received it. He told me that he had not received it because he was out of town and would pick it up on 12/5. I have yet to hear anything from him. What concerns me though, is that in his message, he said that he didn't receive it and the tracking information shows (his name) that it had been delivered and signed for. I mean, I don't want to jump to conclusions, but I feel that something isn't right and I don't know where to begin. Can anyone advise me where I need to begin to try and resolve this issue, please?
> Thanks in advance,
> John


Thank you so much!


denner said:


> I'd immediately call the FFL and advise them that according to your records the firearm was delivered. Pick it up from where? Is this the first time using this FFL? I'd likewise call the seller and advise them. Until you take possession technically the sale has not concluded. Very rarely an FFL does anything fishy regarding a transfer, probably some confusion, or it was signed for by an employee, etc.......


I've done business with this FFL once before---seemed to be very reputable.
Thank you so much!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Safety1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Higgy Baby said:


> Start with the dealer you ordered from. Inform them that the gun has not been delivered- let them deal with FedEx or whoever- and the receiving FFL.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sounds like you have the tracking number. 
Also contact the shipper (FedEx, UPS, etc) and let them know that the FFL states he has not received it. They should be able to contact the person who delivered it and determine if he did see the FFL and turn it over to him with the signature or if the driver just 'signed' for it on behalf of the FFL and left the package there. If the driver did not hand off the package to a human, ask where he left it. 
You may need to involve the police in the community where the FFL is located as this does involve a firearm. 
(I don't think the signature on the handheld gadget the drivers use will count for much as evidence. )


----------

